# ice:inputText Converter Problem



## andkul (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade mit icefaces 1.8.2 und versuche gerade zum ersten mal einen Converter für Zahlen zu verwenden.
Bei dem Versuch ein 
	
	
	
	





```
<ice:inputText>
```
-Feld zu formatieren (Tausendertrennzeichen einfügen) erhalte ich immer folgenden Fehler:

sourceId=filterList:6:j_id309[severity=(ERROR 2), summary=(/.../algFilterAuswahl.xhtml @100,41 value="#{bean.maxValue}": java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: argument type mismatch), detail=(/.../algFilterAuswahl.xhtml @100,41 value="#{bean.maxValue}": java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: argument type mismatch)]

[Java]
<ice:inputText 
	id="id"
	value="bean.maxValue"
	partialSubmit="true">
	<f:convertNumber groupingUsed="true"/>
</ice:inputText>
[/Java]

die Methode getMaxValue() gibt einen int-Wert zurück. Wenn ich den Ausdruck in value durch eine ganze Zahl ersetzt, dann gibt es keine Exception?! WARUM???

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Luke_ (10. Mai 2011)

```
<ice:inputText 
    id="id"
    value="#{bean.maxValue }"
    partialSubmit="true">
    <f:convertNumber groupingUsed="true"/>
</ice:inputText>
```

so bekommt jsf mit, dass es ne bean ist. ansonsten wird das ganze als string verwertet.


----------



## andkul (10. Mai 2011)

```
value="bean.maxValue"
```
 hatte ich natürlich nur falsch gepostet...
Das Problem war, dass aus einer ganzen Zahl vom Converter ein long gemacht wurde, in meinen Beans aber integers erwartet wurden, deshalb der type mismatch. Attribut-Typen auf long änderen, dann klappt´s auch mit den ganzen Zahlen


----------

